# My new Lang 60 Original



## smokinclt (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I have to say that this is without a doubt an amazing rig. Its built extremely well, easy to control, easy to clean and with the new slide out rack in it it has an amazing amount of space. I love this thing and have nothing at all but good to say about Lang and the experience of buying and using it. 













20130126_102506.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130126_102521.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130126_102531.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130126_102541.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130126_102553.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130126_102603.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130127_150902.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013


















20130127_214038.jpg



__ smokinclt
__ Jan 29, 2013






That last pic is of the food I cooked first time out on this bad boy. The ribs were gone before I could get any pics. First time out was 3 racks St. Louis ribs, 2 pork shoulders, and 2 beer can chickens. With plenty of room to spare and the top rack out..


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice and congrats on the super rig.  I like the slide out rack, that is the one thing I have always not liked about the Lang design is the stationary grates. When I built mine, both upper and lower grates are slides, if Lang ever offers that, I may very well invest in one down the road.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice rig and nice job on the Q.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2013)

nice rig. i see many years of great smoke coming from it.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am really jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I would love to have one of those in my yard!!!

Good lookin ribs by the way.

Bill


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats! You'll love your Lang.

PS- I own a Lang 36 Hybrid with the chargriller and warming box BUT I AM JEALOUS!!!

Happy smoking,

WC


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2013)

smokinclt~ I've been a Lang 60 Deluxe owner and have loved every minute of the time cooking on the Lady. I didn't know at the time when I placed my order with Ben that I could have the slide out top rack. Oh well. I've a son that's a great fabricator and he's going add a top rack for me.


----------



## lee 277 (Jan 29, 2013)

For the serious smoker. lol


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 29, 2013)

That look nice!  I want one!!!!


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 29, 2013)

nice rig...she will treat you right for a long time...


----------



## smokinclt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tnaks Y'all and yeah this baby is born to smoke. She is amazing.. I finally named her.. her name is Texas Tessie!!! Wooo Hoooo.. The name is in Honor of the lady that welcomed me to my new home in North Carolina.. Miss Texas Tess.


----------

